# Need a good alloy wheel brush



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking for a good alloy wheel brush no metal parts and able to get between the calliper and wheel.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Microfiber Madness Incredibrush Flat or nip down to Sainsburys for their bargain microfiber brush.
See here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=405397&highlight=sainsburys
and
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=406092


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

bigbrother said:


> Looking for a good alloy wheel brush no metal parts and able to get between the calliper and wheel.


I use a set of wheel woolies - the smaller one fits nicely between the wheel and the caliper. They aren't the cheapest but mine have lasted over 4 years and still going strong so good value in the end.

As a tip, I have fitted two cable ties to the handle end (one looped through the other) which makes a great loop for hanging them to dry after they have been washed :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bigbrother said:


> Looking for a good alloy wheel brush no metal parts and able to get between the calliper and wheel.


depends on the clearance 
ez detail large is a good brush


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I find both the medium wheel woolies and the large ez detail brush to be great for between caliper and wheel.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

blurb said:


> Microfiber Madness Incredibrush Flat or nip down to Sainsburys for their bargain microfiber brush.
> See here:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=405397&highlight=sainsburys


Since writing that thread I bought a couple more. They are not going to be as tough as a wheel woolie but if you keep your wheels in good condition which means a wash with normal shampoo with little pressure is sufficient, then they are decent brushes. Just because they are cheaper than a branded detailing brush does not mean you are not treating your wheels with care as some may suggest. Indeed, seeking them out would suggest quite the opposite because they are a handy addition to any kit. I use a mitt most of the time and have a selection of brushes but the Sainsbury ones are very soft and hold a lot of water to wash dirt away, especially in the barrels.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

I bought four of the Sainsburys ones, and I already have Wheel Woolies, and the large EZ Detail Brush. I think if clearance is very tight the wheel woolies are the "fattest" of the three and will have most trouble as space tightens up.
I haven't got the Incredibrush Flat but when I was looking for a suitable brush this was the one I should have gone for instead of the Woolies.

I'd say to get the Sainsburys one first as it's only £3.50 and a cheap mitt to get around the backs. If that doesn't work out for you then the Incredibrush.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I have Gloss black alloys. To be honest they are pretty swirled anyway but my cars a daily lease car and as long as the paint is in good condition, I just accept the wheels.

However, I use a microfibre "duster" that I got from home bargains for a few quid. I've had it for over a year and it works pretty well! You can also remove the noodly duster sheet and throw it in the washer  

Those Sainsbury's things look great though!


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

The microfibre "sleeve" is also removable on the Sainsburys one.


----------



## Naith (Sep 23, 2012)

shine247 said:


> Since writing that thread I bought a couple more. They are not going to be as tough as a wheel woolie but if you keep your wheels in good condition which means a wash with normal shampoo with little pressure is sufficient, then they are decent brushes. Just because they are cheaper than a branded detailing brush does not mean you are not treating your wheels with care as some may suggest. Indeed, seeking them out would suggest quite the opposite because they are a handy addition to any kit. I use a mitt most of the time and have a selection of brushes but the Sainsbury ones are very soft and hold a lot of water to wash dirt away, especially in the barrels.


Could you by any chance give me the item code of the brush, please? I ask because I've asked my Dad to go in and get me one (I live in Spain)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Naith said:


> Could you by any chance give me the item code of the brush, please? I ask because I've asked my Dad to go in and get me one (I live in Spain)
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Sorry for the late reply, I have not looked in for a while, responded to your pm.

Here it is should anyone else want it.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Buy a small quality mini wool long pile paint roller, by Harris £2,glue it to a toothbrush with the end cut off done

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-PACK-100...G-DECORATING-/401352091676?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1.....

John Tht.


----------

